# Contest Help



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

​I entered a Halloween contest & need all the votes I can get. You see that banner up top above this post? Click on that. It'll take you to my part of the contest. After you view the photos & read it, you'll see a link that says "Click here to read or post comments." You click on that & it'll take you to a page where you can rate & comment it. Ratings are based on 1-5 stars. 1 star being the lowest of course. You don't even have to sign-up to vote. You can be anonymous or you can leave your name. I also entered a few other ones, but the voting hasn't started. If you would be interested in voting in those, leave a reply & I'll message with the voting links once it starts. To everyone that votes, thank you soooo much. It's greatly appreciated.


----------

